# ***OFFICIAL*** Jan Finney vs Cristiane Santos



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cristiane 'Cyborg' Santos facing Jan 'Cuddles' Finney in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dixie Kong SMASH!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

just a couple of late night thoughts.

1. if the rest of cuddles game is as good as her stare down, we might have a fight.

2. I thought the blond on the right looked sorta funny here but check her out in this. She's fighting for that camera every time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

"No pressure" Finney says in this fight:



> Jan Finney (8-7 MMA, 0-0 SF) isn't rattled by bookmakers as she heads into her co-main event title fight against Strikeforce women's 145-pound champion Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (9-1 MMA, 3-0 SF) at "Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Werdum."
> 
> After all, she's not the one who's supposed to win.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Beat down of the year coming up.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Agreed, but because of the odds I'd put a bit of money on Finny just for shits n giggles.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Beat down of the year coming up.


Indeed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, Cuddles is gonna be a little to sore to cuddle tonight. Cyborg via Lesnaresque Donkey Kong.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Finney I can tell is a woman by looking at her, and back in the day I'd probably have hit that.. that alone makes her the winner in my book.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got an over under of six total punches landed by Finney.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Cyborg just looks like such a bad mother****er.She's better in every facet, so I'm expecting it to end within 3 minutes or so.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rest in Peace: Jan Finney


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope Cuddles knocks the man out Cyborg.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is going to be all kinds of sexy....


Btw. The only one with a chance to beat Cyborg is maybe Jose Aldo....or possibly Gilbert if he cut to 145.

I'll give Finney this, she's got a hell of a chin.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, girl can take a shot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Damn, girl can take a shot.


You're not kidding...is that Dan Henderson in a wig?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Finney has a lot of ****ing heart.



Before anyone freaks out about the point deduction, Cyborg wasn't listening. But it won't matter because it can't take that much longer to finish this fight.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Better jaw than Liddel.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lols. 1 point.

Why is this fight even happening?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Finney has heart but she looks like a woman and that is the problem, none of the female fighters are anywhere near the athlete Cyborg is. She is as athletic or possibly more so than most of the male fighters and that cannot be said of anyone that Cyborg has fought.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn, Cuddles caught her flush several times, but uh...

In any event, Cuddles is a warrior.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not like that was a 9-9 round.....that should be like 9-5 or at least 9-8.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Insane match!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fetal position is considered defending ones self?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The only way this fight is going to end is when Jan is taken out in a body bag. End the fight already. Jesus.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why are these other woman in this weight class? None of them are the size of the wilderbeast either.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

If their corner has any sense they will throw in the towel. The fight should have stopped 3 times already. There's no need for her to get a permanent injury to prove a point. We see how tough she is.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

What a brutal fight, Finney sure isn't giving up though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Finney has heart but stop the freaking fight already. Damn.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

can't corners still throw in the towel?!?!?!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

stop the fight, what the hell


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God the commentary is so awful.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SJ said:


> can't corners still throw in the towel?!?!?!


I don't think Jan wants them to, if she wants to stand in and take a beating, hell let her.

But this needs to be stopped or RIP Jan Finney won't be such a funny joke anymore.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

This ref is too used to reffing men. She's expecting to only have to stop the fight when she's unconscious.When a fighter cowers in the fetal position and shows no abiity to compete, you need to stop the fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It's obvious the ref hates women and wants to see more of this. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Finney I can tell is a woman by looking at her, and back in the day* I'd probably have hit that*.. that alone makes her the winner in my book.


How bout now? She may be the uglier fighter by the end of the fight if this keeps up.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That ref needs to be fired. This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm not sure if she's a huge Finney fan or if she just hates Cyborg.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I must say, the last 3 times I've seen Cyborg fight, they have all been entertaining, the girls bring it!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Finney's face will never look the same. I thought Winslow did a good job taking a point for the back of the head but wow, I honestly thought that the fight could have been stopped a couple of times in round 1 because Finney wasn't working. Maybe Kim thought she deserved some leeway to recover?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

if i was getting beaten that badly id probably tap to strikes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The problem was cyborg was picking her shots on the ground you can't stop the fight for not intelligently defending nothing.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Crazy shit.

I'm shocked she's been in the fight this long.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

knee to the ovaries! sorry had to go there


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> That ref needs to be fired. This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm not sure if she's a huge Finney fan or if she just hates Cyborg.


She's a terrible ref, wants the show to be about her. Bad stoppages and gets involved in the fights way too much when she shouldn't and doesn't get involved when she should.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cyborg is kinda a heartless bitch, she doesn't even seem concerned that Finney is still down.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

damn that woman has some heart.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

She's hot and tough. DAMN!


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think Jan wants them to, if she wants to stand in and take a beating, hell let her.
> 
> But this needs to be stopped or RIP Jan Finney won't be such a funny joke anymore.


No fighter ever wants to throw in the towel. Hence why it's given to the corner. The people in their corner are there for a reason- they can objectively gauge if their fighter is simply going to sustain needless injury if they continue fighting.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Jesus- finally. I thought the ref might step in and stand them up for more brutality.

WTF that was terrible. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope they give Finny an interview so she gets the cheers she deserves.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> How bout now? She may be the uglier fighter by the end of the fight if this keeps up.


Nah, I'd let one of my fat friends take a swing.

Man it is to bad, she took so much damage.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Cyborg has food in her beard.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Pretty Cool Guy said:


> No fighter ever wants to throw in the towel. Hence why it's given to the corner. The people in their corner are there for a reason- they can objectively gauge if their fighter is simply going to sustain needless injury if they continue fighting.


Good point and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty Cool Guy said:


> No fighter ever wants to throw in the towel. Hence why it's given to the corner. The people in their corner are there for a reason- they can objectively gauge if their fighter is simply going to sustain needless injury if they continue fighting.


Well they did agree to corner her for a fight against Cyborg. Just agreeing to that is saying you're okay with taking needless damage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if Strikeforce is the same as UFC but UFC rules state it is illegal to throw the towel in.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Not sure if Strikeforce is the same as UFC but UFC rules state it is illegal to throw the towel in.


The corner can only stop the fight between rounds, it can't stop it during a round.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL that was some insane shit


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Geez, what the HELL?
Was that a 9-5 round?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Please no more womens mma strikeforce.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- talk about lost in translation with that interview.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> The corner can only stop the fight between rounds, it can't stop it during a round.


That's not true. You can throw in the towel at any time.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Please no more womens mma strikeforce.


The lighter divisions are more competitive they just keep feeding Cyborg girls who can't fight her.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang! She is resilient that is for sure. I am surprised she made it out of round 1.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> The corner can only stop the fight between rounds, it can't stop it during a round.


that's completely untrue man


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> The lighter divisions are more competitive they just keep feeding Cyborg girls who can't fight her.


Which is all they show unfortunately on the main cards.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> that's completely untrue man


It used to be illegal to throw in the towel.

REMOVED AS A FOUL- Throwing in the towel during competition

A fighter's corner, at the Commission's discretion, should have the option to retire his fighter in the quickest and most efficient manner possible, during competition. A corner person having worked alongside a fighter may recognize and accept what their fighter's capabilities are from past experience. It makes sense from a safety perspective to allow a corner to retire the fighter. If there is consideration that debris in the form of a towel entering the ring or cage may contribute to a disruption or confusion in the contest, then colored towels or special towels might be a consideration to be used. 

http://www.abcboxing.com/unified_mma_rules.html


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

HexRei said:


> that's completely untrue man


Yeah, that's what throwing in the towel means. Throw in the towel and the ref will stop the fight.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

goodBye shamrock !


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Walker said:


> Wow- talk about lost in translation with that interview.


Haha, I was listening to that and wondering if I my hearing was bad. I don't know why they bothered bringing in a translator. She could have literally said anything and it would have made as much sense. Times like these make you appreciate Soares at least.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rusko said:


> goodBye shamrock !


Retirement, for popular fighters, is usually just an opportunity to come out of retirement for a big paycheck...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Retirement, for popular fighters, is usually just an opportunity to come out of retirement for a big paycheck...


I think Frank will only come out of retirement to fight Ken, which will never happen. There are too many fights right now in SF for him to retire to get back in 6 months from now.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Damnit, this is worse than pro wrestling commentary. And Frank...No words for that. Ugh. Just horrible.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Not to be an ass but every time I see Cyborg fight I have more doubts thats she is a 100% woman. And this is in all seriousness just like that one olympic runner from africa was competing and slaughtering the other women it was found that she was a hermaphodite and just didn't know it. I kind of see the same thing in Cyborg (she has a mansculine physique). I don't doubt her time and detication to the sport but something in my gut always tells me that she isn't a normal woman.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

bmo37 said:


> Not to be an ass but every time I see Cyborg fight I have more doubts thats she is a 100% woman. And this is in all seriousness just like that one olympic runner from africa was competing and slaughtering the other women it was found that she was a hermaphodite and just didn't know it. I kind of see the same thing in Cyborg (she has a mansculine physique). I don't doubt her time and detication to the sport but something in my gut always tells me that she isn't a normal woman.


Consider Steroids? they happen. ALOT.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

*Kim Winslow*

So I was reading an article on sherdog, which stated that Kim Winslow showed what refereeing was all about.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/The-5-Best-Moments-from-Fedor-vs-Werdum-25346

I like Kim, and I think she's been a good referee to this point, but I vehemently disagree with the article. Simply covering up does not constitute "intelligently defending oneself" in my book, and hanging onto an opponents leg for dear life is not jostling for position or defending either. 

I really think that the fight should have been stopped 3 times. The fact that people were ready to score the firsst round 9-7 proves that. I think the corner is at fault to, but the referee's job is to protect the fighters. Fights like these set back the sport, as replays of Finney cowering in the fetal position getting beaten on are going to be the focal points for the arguments of the naysayers who think the sport is too dangerous. 

So I want to ask you all what you thought. Was Winslow's performance fair or foul?


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel like Winslow was trying to give Finney as many oppurtunities as a man participating in MMA would be given. When John Fitch was getting the shit kicked out of him by GSP, well, he really got the shit kicked out of him. But it was his title fight and no ref wants to take away their oppurtunity at that belt unless Fitch was really really in trouble. It's the same situation here and seeing how Winslow is female, she probably felt that as long as Finney looked like she could still possibly fight, then she should still be given the oppurtunity to land that one 'big' shot. 

That being said, I really think the fight should have been stopped sooner . Cyborg is like half man as far as I'm concerned. She doesn't look like any other women I've ever seen, except for the ones in body building that are on 'something'. I'm not trying to accuse her of taking anything and I know that she works very hard. But they should just let her fight guys already. I just looked up some P4P (womens MMA) lists online and basically most of the top fighters are Asian. All of these submission specialists would get they're heads ripped off by Cyborg, they look so fragile. 

Just wanna say Jan Finney is a beast for taking the punishment she did. 90% of people would quit before that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jan Finney on the fight and Winslow:



> Jan Finney is still a bit blurry on the details of her fight with women's middleweight champion Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos this past Saturday at "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum."
> 
> Finney concedes her game plan went out the door when she took a few punches.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "I got a couple of extra bruises – nothing time won't heal,"





> "What are they saying? That the referee should have stopped in sooner or (that) my corner should have thrown in the towel? I mean, come on," she said. "It's my decision, and leave those people out of it."


 I'm a cuddles fan for life.


----------

